# Scotland/ Campervan/ Wild Camping/ Full membership/ POI Lists



## Telly (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello! I am new to this group and very much looking forward to reading through the threads!

The husband and I are taking a 2-week campervan tour through Scotland in the latter half of May. I've been reading up on the rules and we are responsible campers. We are starting our trip in Glasgow May 19th and will spend a few days in the southern parts before heading to Islay, Fort William, Inverness, Aberdeen, and around to Edinburgh.

1.) I had a question regarding becoming a full member and the POI lists. I am more than happy to contribute to such a great community of travelers and free-spirits, but I'm wondering just how many wild camping spots are listed for Scotland? I don't need an actual figure, but are there many? Are some off-the-beaten-path sites and not just lay-byes? 

2.) Also, would anyone have any advice or insight on how I can contact landowners about parking on their land to camp - find the contact information? Or is it just knock on the door and hope for the best? I've researched enough actual sites if need-be, but I would love to be able to meet some of the people, maybe share a meal, and thank them personally!

If you want to try and meet-up and have a dram (or not), let us know! We would love to meet you! Thanks ever so much!

Sincerely,

Telly


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Telly and welcome.  I just had a quick look at the POIs for you.  I'd say there are as many in Scotland as there are in England. Hundreds, but I have no intention of counting them all.  A lot seem to be rural car parks.  I'd say it is certainly worth the joining fee.  Just remember to contribute some you find on your travels too.  I hope you have a good trip.  I'm Scottish and agree with the comment on the other thread that the further north you go the easier it is to find spots.  The Orkney and Shetland Islands are particulary welcoming and that's somewhere hubby and I would love to go back to, now that we have a motorhome.  Last time we did Scotland we had a caravan and really envied the motorhomers.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Apr 8, 2014)

Plenty of POIs.Just had a week from Yorkshire to Glasgow, through Oban, Glencoe area and across through Edinburgh. 
No problems finding nice overnights.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun.

Well worth joining as full member, there are over 5000 POIs in the UK alone, not to mentionFrance, for you to download. We spent 6 weeks touring Scotland last October, had an absolute fab time and no problem wildcamping at all, friendly natives, fabulous scenery, great fresh fish, no mossies and not to mention the whisky. If you want to pm us with your email, we'll send you a copy of our updates.

Cheers Lou

:welcome::camper::cheers::have fun::drive:


----------



## barryd (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes there are a lot so its worth signing up for!

I think if you find a rural car park or spot by a loch or somewhere remote you probably dont need to ask anyone.  Sometimes its useful though if you do as locals will often know the best places.  Ask at the pub maybe.

On Islay you will find plenty of places.  We ended up kipping in the Bowmore Distillery car park once on Islay on a boys trip as we were the only ones on the tour and managed to blag considerably more than a wee dram at the tasting out of the wee lassie doing the tour! 

You will probably find it harder around the big towns like Edinburgh.


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

There are about 2500 locations in Scotland


----------



## Telly (Apr 8, 2014)

*Thanks for all the insight and help!*



Frances said:


> Hi Telly and welcome.  I just had a quick look at the POIs for you. ....



Thank you, Frances! 
We definitely planned on spending a little more time up north. Thank you for the advice and insight. I will be sure to add to the list if we can find a spot not already accounted for! Challenge accepted 




phase3begins said:


> Plenty of POIs.Just had a week from Yorkshire to Glasgow,....



Thanks, phase3begins! I'm hoping we have the same luck! Thanks!





loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun. Well worth joining as full member, there are over 5000 POIs in the UK alone...



Loulou, that sounds delightful- 6 weeks!!! I'd love to know more about it! Thanks for being so helpful. 





barryd said:


> Yes there are a lot so its worth signing up for!....



Barryd, that sounds great. We also planned on spending a little more time in Islay to visit Laphroaig and Bowmore... and just the Isle all-around. I've heard there are some wonderful camping spots out there. Thanks for your insight!





Admin said:


> There are about 2500 locations in Scotland



Hi anonymous Admin,  thanks for the estimate- very helpful! Regardless of the number, I'm very glad to have come across this group of people and we will definitely be full members in the very near future! Thanks for your help!


Thanks everyone!
:bow:


----------



## christine (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Telly, many more real, wilding spots in Scotland than England. We travel to various parts of Scotland every year in our motorhome and I write about our experiences on Virtual Tourist. Follow the link, scroll down the page, beyond the photos and there's a list of all places I've reported on. Click on place name, read the intro and scroll down to tips. There are wild camping spots under accommodation tips.

nickandchris's Travel Map


----------



## Telly (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks, Christine - great site! I am loving all of the reviews and photos! I am officially a full member!:dance:

Hopefully we can find some new spots to add to the list, but the existing list is pretty expansive. It's a sea of red thumb-tack icons! Love it! 



Thanks all!


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 12, 2014)

Telly said:


> Thanks, Christine - great site! I am loving all of the reviews and photos! I am officially a full member!:dance:
> 
> Hopefully we can find some new spots to add to the list, but the existing list is pretty expansive. It's a sea of red thumb-tack icons! Love it!
> 
> ...



Welcome 

Hope you enjoy the POIs and keep us posted with any changes, and new ones you find ...


----------



## geo glasgow (Apr 12, 2014)

*i just joined tonight paid the money havnt looked yet but got to be worth it,,*

looking soon at lists for scotland love the outdoors and off the track,:wacko::wacko:


----------



## runnach (Apr 12, 2014)

I would say it is far easier in Scotland to wild than England.

Perth Northwards, I think are possibly some of the greatest spots that you can find peaceful often accompanied with stunning views.

I think you could spend a year in the highlands and not have to stop at the same place twice..

Channa


----------

